# Cooking fish? suggestions right this way..



## Fish (Oct 21, 2010)

I'd like to know how others cook their smoked salmon, I could eat sea food till it comes out my ears (not literally, please) i would love to hear more fish recipies either poached grilled or fried...

haven't tried 'bread crumbing' any fish yet either so if any1 has suggestions on this please let me know i am excited to hear other peoples ways of cooking sea fodda!!! 

Fish pie is the doggz B*ll*cks, i do mine in a casserole dish lined with onions mushrooms garlic and cream with smoked haddock fillets cooked in oven for 45mins on 180 (fan assisted) i cook the potato seperate and mash then lay over the finished dish with grated white cheese and grilled to perfection......hungry now!!!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 21, 2010)

Salmon for me is either grilled or baked. No searing, big no-no and no poching, waist of fish.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 21, 2010)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/sourdough-seafood-pie-66673.html

That link is one I really like and have made several times.

I like throwing whole fish on the grill.

I will also portion fish out and cook in foil pouches with veg,herbs and wine.

I also like mixed seafood in a bechamel sauce that has a little gruyere melted in.Cheese and fish don't go tegether for me very often but it works there.

Fish tacos are also a big hit at my house.You can use anything from grilled to fried to frozen fish sticks for them.Add some cabbage,cilantro and onion and a little spicy mayo.Yum!


----------



## Constance (Oct 21, 2010)

We often pan-sear fish...just rub with a little olive oil, season with S&P and a little lemon juice, and sear in medium-hot skillet. Don't over-cook it...it should just flake with a fork, and be opaque.

We also like it poached...season with S&P, put in skillet, lay a slice of lemon and a sprig of fresh rosemary or a sprinkle of thyme on top of each serving, pour a can of chicken broth in the skillet, cover and simmer till done as above. 

It's also good oven-cooked in foil packets...put a piece of fish, S&P, slice of onion, a slice of lemon and a pat of butter in each packet. Bake in oven at 350 till done. How long depends on size of serving. 

Acually, I love fish just about any way, as long as it is not over-cooked.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 22, 2010)

i like to take whole fish, stuff with thinly sliced veggies and fresh herbs, some seasonings like s&p, butter, lemon, or a vinegar (red wine, balsamic, etc.), and bake.

here's an old recipe that i've made many times with success: http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...ed-with-fennel-bok-choy-and-onions-16345.html


----------



## taxlady (Oct 22, 2010)

Fish said:


> I'd like to know how others cook their smoked salmon, I could eat sea food till it comes out my ears (not literally, please) i would love to hear more fish recipies either poached grilled or fried...
> 
> ...



Nooooooo! You don't cook smoked salmon. You slice it thin and eat it. It can go on toast or on a bagel or on heavy germanic rye bread. It goes well with cream cheese or quark and red onions, sliced thin, and capers.


----------



## Alix (Oct 22, 2010)

taxlady said:


> Nooooooo! You don't cook smoked salmon. You slice it thin and eat it. It can go on toast or on a bagel or on heavy germanic rye bread. It goes well with cream cheese or quark and red onions, sliced thin, and capers.



Ditto! Smoked salmon should never be "cooked". If you are looking for salmon recipes I got jillions. Is it salmon you want or just fish in general?


----------



## Fish (Oct 23, 2010)

cheers guys I am definately going to try all those recipies....yum yum!! any recipies for salmon and other fish would b great Alix thanks....I have eaten smoked salmon fresh (not cooked) but i have only ever eaten it with prawns and salad, so as a starter really coz its a cold dish....I eat real hearty hot meals, live on Englands seaside coast so its kind of a necessity here  ooooh I have just been down to local supermarket (needed bread milk etc) sooo many people buying absolute CRAP!! Buy ingrediants and cook it yourself.. adds, what, 5minutes prep time to the cooking time AND it will cost u less in the long run as you'll have bits left for next days meal time!!! ARGH PPL!! :/


----------



## Fish (Oct 23, 2010)

mmmmm thanks for that, do love bagels....


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 23, 2010)

My favorite way with salmon is dill.  The flavors go so good.

I love to take grouper or halibut and cut into 2" chunks and simmer them slowly (braise) in some Italian dressing.  The vinegary taste goes away leaving a lemony tang, and all those beautiful spices.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 23, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> My favorite way with salmon is dill.  The flavors go so good.
> 
> I love to take grouper or halibut and cut into 2" chunks and simmer them slowly (braise) in some Italian dressing.  The vinegary taste goes away leaving a lemony tang, and all those beautiful spices.



Yeah, dill goes really well with salmon. It's traditional in Scandinavia. You have inspired an idea. I will add dill to some home made quark (it's a great cream cheese substitute) next time I'm having smoke salmon or gravad laks.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Oct 23, 2010)

Baked for me. Wrapped in tin foil, placed in oven/pan and cooked according to weight. On opening the foil, off comes (usually) the skin leaving lovely aromatic fish. I find sprinkling about half-teaspoon of oregano lovely for salmon. Also dill although care needs to be taken in not using more than a pinch of dried, or the flavour will overpower.

I only poach salmon if I want to use the milk for sauce.


----------



## Caslon (Oct 23, 2010)

Salmon steak, salt and pepper, coated with olive oil and piled high with oiled onion slices.
400 F for 15 min on a broiler plate.

Chunky blue cheese dressing on a salad goes well with salmon. 

Green Beans
Baked Potato.

mmmm, if I had a salmon steak I'd be posting this in "what's for dinner tonight."


----------



## letscook (Oct 24, 2010)

Fish Pockets
Take a good size pc of parchment paper 
lin a line lay down 2 slices of lemon 
then a large handful of spinach or swiss chard (remmmber spinach realy cooks down)
then the fish of your fav. I use tiplia, cod, haddock salmon
then on each side of it i put slices of long spears of zucchini and yellow squash
some thin slices of red onion
a sprig of tyme, salt and pepper and a couple daps of butter
a slice of a garlic clove or 2
a squeze of lemon juice, drizzle of olive oil, and a drizz;e of white wine (opt)
the wrap it up folding the seam so steam won't escape
bake at 350 for approx 30-35 min 
you can do so much with this, change it up will tomatoes and beans olives to make it mediterian, salmon use dill in 
I try to find the to link to where i first saw this.

Here it is - it is down the page some, put she shows step by step with a different combination.
http://caitlinstyle.blogspot.com/


----------



## Fish (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow all these recipes are going to keep me busy most nights of the week thanks!!! Smoked salmon on bagel how simple and bloooody gorge  

On to the next cooking step for me, i have just bought chicken supreme from local butchers (sausage meat stuffed in to chicken breast wrapped in bacon) coated in herbs and bread crumbs...well

...i'd like to try and cook this myself so are the meats all prepared to cook like this from raw or should i seal n e of them first?? just wasn't 'that' overly impressed by them so i wondered if i made them myself would i need n e thing other than the obvious to make this a totally yummy homemade style dinner?? 

Help appreciated   

Fish


----------



## Claire (Nov 1, 2010)

Smoke salmon I would only lightly warm and serve with cream cheese or sour cream and dill (make into a spread if you like, then serve open faced on some dense rye bread).  I'm not a big salmon fan, though.  

My favorites are thick steaks of tuna, swordfish, or other mild fish.  Rub with olive oil and your favorite seasonings, then grill or skillet sear, then top with a salsa or relish of some sort.  Rice pilaf (or couscous), and a green salad.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 1, 2010)

Fish said:


> Wow all these recipes are going to keep me busy most nights of the week thanks!!! Smoked salmon on bagel how simple and bloooody gorge
> 
> On to the next cooking step for me, i have just bought chicken supreme from local butchers (sausage meat stuffed in to chicken breast wrapped in bacon) coated in herbs and bread crumbs...well
> 
> ...


 
fish, you might want to start another thread for the chicken supreme thread.

btw, that sounds very interesting. chicken stuffed with sausage, wrapped in bacon? wow, that sounds good.

is it boneless chicken breast? 

in either case of bone in or out, i wouldn't try to sear this first since it's wrapped in bacon. you will need to roast, pressure cook, slow cook, bbq, deep fry, or pan sautee/braise it, depending on how you want it.

pressure or slow cooking doesn't sound like the way to go. it'll get ooky.

roasting/broiling/grilling at higher temps will render the bacon crisp, and the chicken moist, but you have to be careful not to undercook the sausage stuffing while overcooking the outer layers. start with medium heat, finish high to crisp. use a probe thermometer to check the doneness on the sausage.

my best guess would be to cook it on a rotisserie on medium high heat, thus allowing the bacon wrapper to render it's fat into the chicken, and the internal moisture to spread around.

if you have no access to a rotisserie, i would try roasting it medium high on a rack over quartered root veggies and spuds that were tossed in evoo and seasoned with parsley and thyme.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 2, 2010)

I like any fresh fish grilled over wood , I use on occasion smoked salmon bits instead of bacon in Carbonara


----------



## tmh425 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Smoked Salmon-Yummy!*

Smoked Salmon is FAB on bagels or Melba toasts. I love it on either with sliced cucumbers and @ 1/4C sour cream, 2t fresh dill, 2T shallots & 1T capers mixed in! It's also great in pasta with an alfredo style sauce plus fresh or diced tomatoes and a bit of basil. If you want to make a wonderful appetizer to spread on toasts, baked pitas or crackers mix flaked smoked salmon, enough mayo to bind, minced parsley & minced red onion- all to taste, plus 2 hard boiled eggs. Enjoy!!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 2, 2010)

tmh425 said:


> Smoked Salmon is FAB on bagels or Melba toasts. I love it on either with sliced cucumbers and @ 1/4C sour cream, 2t fresh dill, 2T shallots & 1T capers mixed in! It's also great in pasta with an alfredo style sauce plus fresh or diced tomatoes and a bit of basil. If you want to make a wonderful appetizer to spread on toasts, baked pitas or crackers mix flaked smoked salmon, enough mayo to bind, minced parsley & minced red onion- all to taste, plus 2 hard boiled eggs. Enjoy!!



Flaked smoked salmon?

Is that hot smoked?


----------



## tmh425 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Good Question!*

This was my Dad's favorite recipe that he made up to approximate an appetizer from a restaurant. He smoked his own salmon & tried to do so on super low temp so it was as "cold-smoked" as he could get it. He smoked on a Big Green Egg, so I imagine there had to be some heat resulting in the flaking. I took this from the recipe he wrote for me. I just buy smoked salmon, which obviously doesn't flake. When I make the spread I sort of shred it with a fork.


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Nov 10, 2010)

I've never even heard of cooking smoked salmon, per se.  I've used it in cooked dishes, like in choucroute or in phyllo, but never on it's own.  

Salmon is best raw, period.

If you have to cook it, do so as little as possible, and I like that skin crispy.

I also like this , although I've not tested any part of this dish other than the salmon preparation itself, always had it with other things.  It's a Ripert recipe.

http://theradioblog.marthastewart.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/radioblog_recipe_Eric-Ripert%E2%80%99s-Barely-Cooked-Salmon.pdf


----------



## tmh425 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Smoked Salmon*

Yes, I so agree. Smoked Salmon should really not be cooked but left as is and enjoyed in it's simplicity. Good to see a recipe to smoke salmon. I believe my Dad just made up his smoking technique, since he was not much of an online guy, and we lost him almost 8 years ago. Regardless, if I ever want to try to replicate his recipe I'll try this one.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 11, 2010)

I use hot smoked salmon with cooked haddock in fish pie.
I make Gravalax with salmon tails.


----------

